# 10 Strange &amp; Unusual Fruits &amp; Veggies



## Niloofar (Apr 18, 2011)

your page was great.


----------



## Jaco (Apr 20, 2011)

great list, wish I can try them out.

How about expanding the list to a top 20 or top 50.

Have a look at "mangosteen" or "queen fruit", havent tasted it yet but it looks delicious


----------



## Patrick_Hung (Jul 15, 2011)

Dear Tee,

Some of these are normal for me. Purple sweet potato, dragon fruit and durian I often buy in the market. I guess it depends on where you come from.

Patrick

Tuen Mun
China


----------



## May_Vnag (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to know if you sale Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato Plant?
Do you sale them by box? or by bunch?
Can you write it back .
Thank you 
May Vang


----------



## Titano (Aug 24, 2014)

Jabuticaba
This is the correct spelling for this fruit name, please correct it, and its not used for making wine, please remove that.


----------



## Lenny_C (Nov 21, 2014)

Salak. A tropical fruit from Indonesia. Outside skin is dark brown and scaly like fish or snake. Inside white or ivory flesh with big hard seed. The taste, some taste tart, but the one that from Bali island is sweet. Hence, Salak Bali is more expensive than other kind.
I'm enjoy your list. Some of them I didn't know.


----------

